# Cucur - in the style of Pumpkin Rot



## KimilyTheStrange

I have finally finished Cucur. He is a Pumpkin Rot inspire creation and my Thanks go to Rot.

Cucur is made from PVC, newspaper, 9 and 16 gauge wire, paper towels, tissue paper and toilet tissue. Four'ish different layers of paint on the body and three'ish on the head. He stands 5'6" and can either stand via the stand in the picture or he can be slid over rebar. Not sure on the weight but I'm guessing around 25 pounds with the wood stand.
The head was created using Stolloween's pumpkin head technique.
You can find more pictures of Cucur on my blog Gallery


----------



## jdubbya

That is outstanding!


----------



## IMU

Hey ... he's finished! Yippee ... been waiting to see it done. Looks GREAT!


----------



## spinwitch

Wicked creepy!


----------



## DeathTouch

I love it! I think john will be wishing he had that.


----------



## Scary Godmother

OMG, that is freakin awesome!! Great job, I love it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

WOW! Absolutely stunning and a marvelous face!


----------



## KimilyTheStrange

Thank ye muchly guys...and ghouls.


----------



## beelce

Damn nice...Kimily!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Wow, I love him. Great job.


----------



## Lilly

Kimily this is great..I love trees fake or real ..
I like the way the "hands" hang down too
the head is way cool


----------



## Ghostess

He is fan-dang-tastic!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Very cool!


----------



## turtle2778

That Freakin Rocks!!!!!!!!!! I Love Him, Excellent Work.


----------



## fritz42_male

I want him - he is superb!


----------



## The Archivist

I love it. Definitely gonna save this.


----------



## KimilyTheStrange

Thanks much everyone!


----------



## spideranne

Wow, he is awesome!


----------



## psyko99

That's awesome. Great job.


----------



## BudMan

Very cool!


----------



## Joiseygal

That will definitely scare the kids and some parents to. Awesome job!


----------



## Tyler

WOW!!!! He is amazing, such a cool look!! Great work!


----------



## Ghoul Friday

Love the detailing on his face!


----------



## Revenant

That is a great facial expression. Looks nasty and mischief-y.


----------



## hpropman

That came out great. Very creepy.


----------



## KimilyTheStrange

Thanks again everyone. I have the next one started, Mauly. I think I'm going to have her holding Cuc's right hand... not sure yet.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Wow! He looks great. The roots, hands and head are awesome!


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Looks great! Can't wait to see a night shot!


----------



## Revenant

I forgot to ask... What's the name from?


----------



## RoxyBlue

KimilyTheStrange said:


> Thanks again everyone. I have the next one started, Mauly. I think I'm going to have her holding Cuc's right hand... not sure yet.


Awwww, how romantic!


----------



## HauntCast

Ditto, What they said.


----------



## The Watcher

I like him, he has that enticing evil about him. Great Job.


----------



## Warrant2000

That will pop with lighting!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Really great job P Rot must be proud of this!
I can't wait to see how you light it!!


----------



## Terrormaster

That is shweet... Can't wait to see him at night with lighting.


----------



## Eeeekim

Even his shadow is creepy. those fingers give me the he-be ge-be's. ME LIKE!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

What a great looking prop with a great creep factor!


----------



## KimilyTheStrange

Revenant - Pumpkins are from the genus Cucurbita and the family Cucurbitaceae... and since it sounds kind of Cooky... I went with it. Heh!

Roxy - Spookies need love too!! lol!


----------

